# Fishing/Hunting Boat for sale



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a great fishing and hunting boat for sale

Link to KSL
https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29363734&cat=147


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Sold


----------

